
Impressive react based UI framework by salesforce - ssured
https://www.lightningdesignsystem.com
======
dvdhnt
I don't understand how this is React based. React is listed only as a dev
dependency, and when asked if JavaScript code is included in the framework,
the project says -

> No. The Lightning Design System is a pure CSS framework that you can use
> with any front-end development framework you’d like, including Salesforce-
> specific technologies such as Visualforce and Lightning, as well as third-
> party frameworks like React or Angular.

React just happens to be used in the framework's tests, seen in the repo here
- [https://github.com/salesforce-ux/design-
system/blob/master/t...](https://github.com/salesforce-ux/design-
system/blob/master/test/unit/site/index.js)

